# Northumberland nutter



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Has anyone else looked that rahul mote geezer and thought he looks like chuck liddell?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha yeah, it's the hair!.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

He's the only ginger person in the world who's actually getting attention.

Oh no he di'n't.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

haha thats not fair!

I know loadsa gingers who all used to hang round with the bullies at school LOL


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

The paper said "hes a complete Steroid using freak"

Made me laff when i read it, he is currently sat in a field ! BELLEND!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Nope, sorry fellah your on your own with that thought that he looks like The Iceman.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

agreed with kempo! he looks more like chesney off corrie with a pineapple rammed up his ass


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> agreed with kempo! he looks more like chesney off corrie with a pineapple rammed up his ass


Why would you know the characters off Corrie....? :laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to the same school as him believe it or not! lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

My point!:laugh:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL you are probably on my mums database at work or have met my mother if you went to that school Trojan...

Theres one pic of him that resembles Chuck yea....


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Really!? Whats your mums name?



SteSteez said:


> LoL you are probably on my mums database at work or have met my mother if you went to that school Trojan...
> 
> Theres one pic of him that resembles Chuck yea....


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh oh, here'ss where you find out Trojan is your real dad. :shocked:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Oh oh, here'ss where you find out Trojan is your real dad. :shocked:


:tuf


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:laugh: :thumb :thumb:thumb



Si-K said:


> Oh oh, here'ss where you find out Trojan is your real dad. :shocked:


Sorry dude... I mean son, I have always loved you, i was only 12 and immature we thought me leaving was 4 the best! :thumb :laugh::wtf (Sorry couldnt help it)


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: ...me bad?...am I your son as well or was that direct at Ste?..either way sounds like a wild youth...lucky bastard!.:laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Si-K said:


> Oh oh, here'ss where you find out Trojan is your real dad. :shocked:


:gh

My mothers name is Christine


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think he looks alot like Brock Lesnar.....


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeaqh, I thought there was a touch of the lesnar about him.


----------

